# Which CO2 distribution method?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the best way, that's still relatively cheap, to get CO2 into my tank?

I'm getting pressurized with a manifold to split CO2 into two 10 gallon tanks. I was thinking of getting diffusers since I don't have canister filters (yet) so I can't use inline reactors.

I have an AquaClear filter on one tank, would putting the CO2 into the intake on that be better than a diffuser?

If diffusers are the best option, which of these would work best with the 10 gallon tanks? Or is there a better place to get these?
eBay: Nano Co2 diffuser - Small aquarium with live plants (item 250029073043 end time Oct-14-06 02:02:48 PDT)
eBay: Spio V Co2 diffuser - Aquarium planted tank (item 250037123578 end time Oct-13-06 06:57:55 PDT)


----------



## ryan80s (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very happy with Glass type diffuser that i am using, esp for a smaller tank. I sure it will do fine. I am currently using the nano type for a 4ft tank (my bigger diffuser, broke while i am trying to clean it.:neutral: ) The plants are doing just fine, still bubbling alway.  

I have also expericences with the pressure diffusion (those with the bioball ). I feel these are better for bigger tanks as they can distribute CO2 more evenly.

Ryan


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have one very similar to the 2nd ebay auction there... my has a check valve duilt in and was $20. It works wonderfully. I use a powerhead to disperse the bubbles from the diffuser across the 4ft tank. That's a pretty good price for those.

Edit: Those are located in Johor Bahru, Johor, Malaysia. I wouldn't buy. It will take 2-3 weeks to get to the US, assuming it doesn't get lost in the mail. I'd stick with paying a little more, and search Ebay with "located in US only".


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I got the same one as you, evercl92.

epicfish: Here's a slightly larger one I purchased:

eBay: HANDMADE GLASS CO2 DIFFUSER WITH BUILD IN CHECK VALVE (item 7761404915 end time Oct-19-06 19:07:32 PDT)

Pros:
If you fill it with water before using it, it doubles as bubble counter. If you angle it slightly towards your powerhead or canister output, applying water pressure to the output side of the ceramic disk, a fog comes out instead of microbubbles.

Cons:
The included suction cup grabber things don't hold on to this thing too well at all. Mine came with a hole at the bottom of the spiral (inside) so the bubbles actually leak directly up to the disk instead of travelling around in that thing. When I asked for a replacement, they want me to send the old one back first (at my expense) which sucks. I think benefit of the spiral thing is BS anyways so it's fine. The check valve does work for rapid travel (like if I suck on the tank end of the tube) but it doesn't stop slow leaks. When I come home from work and turn it on, there's water up to my needle valve.

For ten gallons it might be kinda big though. You always hear about HOB filters (I assume this is the type of aquaclear you have) deplete the water of co2. But I've seen plenty of successful tanks with HOB filters so who knows. Plus some people out there think co2 mist visually being on the plant is more important than dissolved co2 in the water.

If there was a way for me to respend $20, it would be:

eBay: 3 pcs Nano Co2 diffuser - Specially for nano tanks (item 250036808806 end time Oct-12-06 02:12:03 PDT)

or:

eBay: CO2 Diffuser- Pollen Glass Beetle (3 cm) in diameter (item 250037755283 end time Oct-20-06 03:50:52 PDT)


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, the first link you provided is the one I have, same seller too. Mine had a hole at the bottom of the spiral as well... I just figured it was part of the design. I also agree that the spiral is pretty much BS. The disk breaks it into really small bubbles anyway... I think it's a great diffuser none-the-less. Plus, no international shipping to mess around with.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Glass Nano Diffuser will work perfectly in a 10 gallon tank. I suggest you get multiple glass diffusers just in case you break one. It also helps to switch a dirty one with a clean one during tank maintenance.


_Nano Glass Diffuser - Fine Misting from center region after cleaning_

Depite this nano glass diffuser working well, I find that a larger disk is ultimately bettter because of the great chance of microbubbles emerging from a greater surface area. As the disk gets clogged/dirty you'll notice that the bubbles will get larger. With a greater surface area, the microbubbles emerging seems to last longer before the disk needs a bleach cleaning.

So either keep your nano diffuser clean regularly, or find a glass diffuser with the larger disk. In addition, the spiral attraction doesn't seem to do anything in terms of increased CO2 dissolution from my observations. It may help, but to me it's more a function of the disk that matters.

-John N.


----------

